# Another Ohio Monster



## Mr. Catfish (Apr 10, 2004)

Not sure where thhis buck was shot yet,but I will find out.It scores around 200 B&C.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

That Buck came from Cuyahoga County of all places.
The Cleveland buck.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

man what a Buck! look at all the stickers


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

The Part You Never Here Is A Lot Of These Trophy Bucks Are Shot In The National Park..most Of The Park Isnt Marked On The Borders So They Cant Prove Or Dont Know The Line......


----------



## Bassmastr (Jun 8, 2004)

It must be nice to have luck like that.lol


----------

